# vag com download/torrent



## shredvw (Jan 28, 2007)

is there anyone who knows where to download vag com.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/index.html


----------



## shredvw (Jan 28, 2007)

thank you very much, i am new to this so i appreciate your help


----------



## shredvw (Jan 28, 2007)

where is the interface name located at?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

The interface name is found on the label of the OBD-II connector.


----------

